# SAKHONEY boxes



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wanted to post a report about the user Sakhoney and his bee boxes. I ordered two pallets of boxes from him a month ago. He sent me boxes that were wax dipped and painted as soon as they came out of wax and assembled. The price he gave me for assembled, painted, and wax dipped boxes was cheaper than I could get unassembled boxes from big suppliers. Ohio Bee Box co was the closest on price. I was his first order and we weren't sure about shipping charges so he estimated it in his quote. Turned out the shipping was less than expected and he refunded me money. He was a standup guy to deal with. The boxes are stapled and not glued. They fit together well and are all square and no cracks when stacked. Handholds cut in. Good quality lumber. I would recommend checking him out.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Two thumbs up!! It always good to read threads like yours and kudos to you for posting it. Most peeps would not of done the refund on the lower freight charge. Sounds like he a good man to do business with👍👍


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

He's on this forum, always has good advice and willing to help others. 

I would expect nothing less than the best quality at a fair price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

For me gluing boxes in my climate is a necessity. Good coat of primer and then pained works pretty well. Its so dry here that finger joints pop at the corners very easily if they aren't glued and screwed.


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Well they deleted some of the posts. Sorry if I wasn't supposed to post prices. I'll know for the future.


----------



## 357 (May 2, 2016)

He has helped me in my threads but a lot more via private messages. He has no special reason to help me as we live over 1,000 miles apart and have never met, nonetheless has gone out of his way to take me (a new beekeeper) under his wing. I count him an excellent resource, a nice guy, and a friend.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks All
SAK


----------

